
Tax revenue as a % of GDP.  Sweden is highest. - charzom
http://economist.com/daily/chartgallery/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10024610
======
anaphoric
Yes, but as someone who has lived in Sweden for 7 years, I can tell you that
these taxes benefit Swedish society. Also the corporate tax rate is reasonable
and you don't need to purchase private health insurance for employees. Also in
general there is less litigation.

I think America should consider being a bit more above board and just increase
the income/corporate tax rate. The current American taxes are mostly hidden
inflation - print more money when you need it... But that game will be over
soon.

~~~
rms
The American government is not competent enough to make use of higher taxes.
I'd be delighted to live in a slightly socialist liberal democracy or a truly
conservative society... unfortunately, America seems to get the worst of both
sides of the political spectrum.

